# The first Petaminx has emerged!!!



## Unknown.soul (Feb 3, 2009)

http://twistypuzzles.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=12421

Truly amazing, I can't wait to see video!


----------



## Athefre (Feb 3, 2009)

If I had the right amount of money, I would already have dibs on that second one.


----------



## MichaelErskine (Feb 3, 2009)

Whoa now! I thought the Teraminx wouldn't be bettered for years.

Hmmm, I don't fancy re-stickering it!


----------



## Hadley4000 (Feb 3, 2009)

That's just wrong.

Imagine a yottaminx. That would be impossible, though.


----------



## Kian (Feb 3, 2009)

that is completely and totally out of control.


----------



## uigrad (Feb 3, 2009)

As I count it, he's going to need 100 stickers per face, making a total of 1200 stickers!

That is just absolutely incredible!


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 4, 2009)

All I can say is Wow just Wow!


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow. And before the v9.



Hadley4000 said:


> That's just wrong.
> 
> Imagine a yottaminx. That would be impossible, though.



I'm sure it's possible. But it's completely unnecessary. That's the v15 of minxes.


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 4, 2009)

The Teraminx is for sale at http://www.bedardpuzzles.com/index.php?puzzles/30 and it is $2000!


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 4, 2009)

anderson26 said:


> The Teraminx is for sale at http://www.bedardpuzzles.com/index.php?puzzles/30 and it is $2000!



With how much work went into this, I wouldn't be surprised to see $5,000-$10,000 for this.


----------



## anderson26 (Feb 4, 2009)

Yeah I wouldn't doubt it. Although it does sound pretty ridiculous to charge $5000 + for a puzzle. But i guess if you have the money to blow... then what the hell why not


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 4, 2009)

I doubt that the teraminx would sell for that price, $2000 is reasonable. But not very many people, especially out of puzzle collectors have that much disposably income


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 4, 2009)

Bleh-de-bleh-de-bleh-wha? I would have a stroke if I were in the same room with that beast. Truly demented... and yet... so epic and strangely appealing... dang, now I want one!


----------



## SlapShot (Feb 4, 2009)

I saw the first one he made. He auctioned it off on Ebay, though I never got to see the final selling price.


----------



## ManSpider (Feb 4, 2009)

And i thought teraminx was big enough!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 4, 2009)

great, now im PETRIFIED


----------



## ConnorCuber (Feb 5, 2009)

SlapShot said:


> I saw the first one he made. He auctioned it off on Ebay, though I never got to see the final selling price.



You are thinking of the teraminx, the 7x7 version of the megaminx. This thread is about the petaminx, the 9x9 version of the megaminx.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it possible to have an 8x8 version of the megaminx? I don't think so, but MAYBE (I don't have any minxes as of yet).


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 5, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Is it possible to have an 8x8 version of the megaminx? I don't think so, but MAYBE (I don't have any minxes as of yet).



First, we need to make a 4x4 version.

I don't have a minx on hand, so I can't see if it's possible to split the center into 5 pieces, while still being able to rotate the faces like a 4x4 inner layer.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 5, 2009)

It might be possible to imagine a 8x8 minx, but it wouldn't be very pretty. This is  I'd like to solve it one day, haven't even found/solved a computer teraminx yet...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 5, 2009)

*shocked* The pieces look kind of uneven...but that's amazing!!!

Edit: No one has even started really speedsolving the gigaminx...and they're already this far


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 5, 2009)

qqwref said:


> It might be possible to imagine a 8x8 minx, but it wouldn't be very pretty. This is  I'd like to solve it one day, haven't even found/solved a computer teraminx yet...



Download Ultimate Magic Cube, and make a dodecahedron with face turns of 22, 44, and 66 degrees


----------



## qqwref (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, there *are* only a few Gigaminxes in the world. Chris Brownlee claims a sub-10 minute time on a Gigaminx he made (which I'm not sure I believe since it's insane fast and there doesn't seem to be any conclusive evidence that he even made a Gigaminx, but it could very well be possible). I had a chance to solve one once and got 23 minutes, and I'm sure I can improve that (comparison: my second solve on a 7x7 was 7:30ish and look how much I've improved on that). The problem is there are so few that to get one you have to either be rich or a really good puzzle caster, so as far as I know nobody who's really good at bigcubes has practiced with one for an extended period yet.

What I'd like to see (from a speedsolving standpoint, not from an intellectual-property one) is a Chinese factory making Megaminxes and Gigaminxes (and maybe bigger?) using the V-cube mechanism. It would be pretty sturdy and not too expensive (I'd expect $20-$30ish for a Giga, given typical Chinese-knockoff prices), but most importantly, available to all. Maybe in the far future.




Ethan Rosen said:


> Download Ultimate Magic Cube, and make a dodecahedron with face turns of 22, 44, and 66 degrees



Sadly UMC has always refused to work on my computer. Can you provide an image?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## qqwref (Feb 5, 2009)

Pretty. (But I thought you were going to give me a picture of an 8x8 minx, which would be much more exciting ) How's the interface?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 5, 2009)

Oh, oops. Yea an 8x8 can't really exist on this simulator (The only even minx I've even seen a concept for is the 2x2.) I'm not really a big fan of the interface of UMC. Its great to design and solve some cool stuff, but the annoying part is that rather than having something like the shift feature on GB, or just turning the layers you want to turn, you actually have to click what layers you want to turn in that spot on the left.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Oh, oops. Yea an 8x8 can't really exist on this simulator (The only even minx I've even seen a concept for is the 2x2.) I'm not really a big fan of the interface of UMC. Its great to design and solve some cool stuff, but the annoying part is that rather than having something like the shift feature on GB, or just turning the layers you want to turn, you actually have to click what layers you want to turn in that spot on the left.



So you have to move your mouse around all the time? That sounds annoying. Is there a way to trigger the buttons on the left with keys? I could imagine getting fast with something where I can press "1" to use single turns, "2" to use
double turns, and so on. Might be better than hand shifts.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 6, 2009)

Well yea you can use the keyboards for that, which I suppose would be much better


----------



## slncuber21 (Feb 6, 2009)

holy crapola... thats a HUGE minx!!!!


----------



## Setka456 (Feb 6, 2009)

that will cost wayyy too much


----------



## DcF1337 (Feb 6, 2009)

Speechless.


----------



## julesv (Feb 6, 2009)

Anyone want to BLD this?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Feb 6, 2009)

julesv said:


> Anyone want to BLD this?



Well, ... of course.  (You did ask, "anyone *want* to BLD this?" There can only be one possible answer by me to a question like that.)

But I probably never will. I hate to think how long it would take. A megaminx is still very painfully hard for me.


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow Wow, this has gone too far.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 6, 2009)

kaixax555 said:


> Wow Wow, this has gone too far.


Drewseph (the designer) has the plans for an Examinx/11x11 minx. It hasn't gone far enough.


----------



## qqwref (Feb 6, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> kaixax555 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Wow, this has gone too far.
> ...



No, it's gone too far.
1) The biggest minx ever constructed is now of a higher order than the biggest cube ever constructed.
2) The biggest minx is two orders beyond any commonly available computer puzzle, which means that even though almost nobody has gotten to play with any kind of Teraminx, they have STILL made a bigger one that (of course) even fewer people will ever get to play with, real or simulated. So at this point it's not a gift to the puzzle community as much as a private collector's piece that only a handful of people will own and only a few more will ever get to try.
3) Nobody can speedsolve this in a reasonable amount of time. I heard that even the teraminx took a builder 8-10 hours. I mean, sure, I could probably do this in 1:30ish, but it's not like I'll ever have a chance, so I don't count.
4) This puzzle has 963 pieces and 1212 stickers. Except for the rare crazy person who wants to solve it, nobody will ever spend more time with this puzzle than it took to put together, let alone to sticker.

In summary: just because you can make an arbitrarily large minx does not mean it is a good idea. The Petaminx is pretty, but not as pretty as the Teraminx was (too spherical and too many fiddly bits), and, no offense to the builders, but if you ask me going beyond the Teraminx was a waste of time and plastic.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 8, 2009)

That is the most awesome puzzle I have seen. It is intimidating and at $2000 it is not cheap either.

WOW


----------

